# Teddy is 6 Months Old



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Here she is!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

And a couple more 'cause I l love her so much!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She's beautiful.She looks alot like my foster Shelby.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

she turned out to be gorgeous!! Grats


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

She's beautiful!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! 

Her world is getting ready to get rocked! We start working with a private, in-home trainer tomorrow. 

Teens and hubby are going to learn not to spoil her, or hubby will be writing checks for a trainer for a long, long time. haha

Just thought I'd mention that photos were taken with my new Canon G12. I just love that little camera; don't have to lug the big one out for everyday photos, anymore. Some cropping done, and that's it.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what happened to your baby ????? gosh, she got so big, beautiful girl, good luck with your new trainer and keep us posted how teddie is doing


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Hard to believe she started out so tiny with the funny little ears that went forward and never went to the side like other pups. (And now look at her big ears! haha) She was the runt of the litter and the weight of a one month old at seven weeks, but always full of spunk! 

Teddy weighs 49 pounds, today. One pound shy of the female average for six months.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She's lovely. Hard to believe she was that little ball of fluff with the cute ears.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, your really look handsome on your pictures. Great shots :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1/2 year Teddy. You have grown uo so quick and pretty. Beautiful girl!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks awesome..I loveeee her face


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I think my Rocky would lurve her:wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, she's so beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I love this pup so much. Today I met with a trainer, and I'm very excited to double down on her training. I think she has the potential to be the most fabulous companion dog ever.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She's really lovely. Substantial yet feminine. I love that age when you can really start to tell what they're going to look like.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks! Although I think she was absolutely adorable as a pup, I couldn't wait for her to get bigger. I haven't had a bigger dog in years, and I'm loving it.


----------

